# Heater body suit



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Who owns the heater suit ? Is it worth the money? Thanks


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

I hope you get some answers because i've been wondering the same thing. Aren't they around 300 dollars.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Lowerider1029 said:


> I hope you get some answers because i've been wondering the same thing. Aren't they around 300 dollars.


$350ish I believe!


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

My buddy has one. He is able to wear a single layer with just that in super cold weather and be fine. He also lasted multiple times with our Arctic winters


----------



## rhaythorn (Oct 27, 2007)

look up the warm bag on google.


----------



## kline4303 (Jun 27, 2011)

Lowerider1029 said:


> I hope you get some answers because i've been wondering the same thing. Aren't they around 300 dollars.


Best money you could ever spend... you will not get cold... EVER. I use mine all the time. They are easy to get out of when you need to take the shot. Everyone gets hung up on the price but what would you spend on cold weather hunting clothes/layers to keep you warm?? I bet you spend that much or more and you wont be as comfortable or warm. It allows you to shoot your bow with just normal clothes on and not all bundled up like the Michelin man unable to make a shot with your bow etc.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Kline, you hit the nail on the head you can't ask for a better way to keep warm in the cold winter.

I have spent a lot of money to keep warm for all situations fishing hunting but as for hunting absolutely that's the way to go


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I bought the infernotech. Haven't used it yet though


----------

